# Sanding to what grit for painted project



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

Rather than hijack another thread, I wanted to know what grit I should sand a paint-grade poplar project to. I'm working on a step stool and I am at the point where I want to sand prior to assembly. What grit should I sand to? In the past I've always done 80 → 120 → 220.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Along with that sanding routine, after sanding to 120, I wipe the boards down with a damp rag and let them dry. Then sand to 220. Smooth!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Paint is like any other finish. the smoother the surface that you put it on, the smoother your finish will be.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Might want to start sanding Poplar with 120 or 150 grit sandpaper and finish with 180 grit before applying paint.

Would not think about sanding Poplar with 80 or 100 grit sandpaper unless surface really rough or lot of tool marks. Poplar is a hardwood, but very soft you can really create more work for yourself sanding with too coarse grit sandpaper.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

180 is about as high as I would go….


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I just wanted to verify my routine. I'll probably try starting with 120 and see if I need to step down to 80. I also have a lot of 220 paper so it will probably be my final grit.


----------



## rum (Apr 28, 2011)

If you want it real smooth take it to somewhere around 150 and then slap a coat of primer on it and sand that back from 150, 200 through 320, and 400. Maybe repeat or at least put another coat of primer on (generally the paint still looks better imho if the primer is knocked back flat at least)

This looks nice for gloss paint, expecially on more porous wood.

For less shiny items I'd get less excited.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Painted projects? No higher than 100.
320 between primer coats. Using a good primer and paint is key.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

+1 to recommendations to go light. Don't sand too smooth on a prime paint job. With poplar especially you need a rough enough surface for the primer. You can sand poplar to a point it won't take adhesion. I echo *rum * sand rough and then prime, sand your course after that.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

hmm, interesting thoughts. I should better clarify the project. This will be a child's step stool assembled with glue and screws. The primer I will be using is Zinsser 123.

So it sounds like my game plan will be to…


Sand with 120 grit until the surface is flat enough
Pre-prime what I can (or choose to)
Assemble with glue and screws
Plug/fill holes and spot sand with 120
Finish priming
Scuff-sand if needed
Put on the finish paint


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I usually used either four or five grits depending on the finish, painting goes to 180, stain, varnish, oil, poly, lacquer, etc. goes to 220.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advice. Seems like there are several schools of thought on the grit to sand to. With most saying sand to 180/220, others advocating for a smooth enough finish for primer to adhere to. I think I'm going to have to go with my gut and see how this works:

Sand with 80? → 120 → 150? → 220 grit prior to assembly (any grit with ? will be subject to necessity)
Pre-prime what I can (or choose to), tape off sections that will be glued and screwed
Assemble with glue and screws
Plug/fill holes and spot sand to 220
Finish (spot) priming
Put on the finish paint (2x)

The results will speak for itself once it's in the projects gallery. Hope it will be soon since the stool is a birthday present to be delivered in mid-April.


----------



## mikeevens45 (Jan 31, 2014)

for paint….laquer, oil or latex? laquer 220 or 300+...oil 220. latex 120 or 220..latex is pretty thick


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

The primer I will be using is Zinsser 123, and I will be using General Finishes Milk Paint


----------

